# Garlic Powder????



## williambauman

Anyone ever sprinkle some on your bait??? Guy told me yesterday that if you sprinkle your bait with garlic you would be the only one catching the fish. Just wondering if anyone tried it before.


----------



## exexec

I have slow cooked garlic in olive oil and then removed the garlic. I used the olive oil on my baits and it seemed to work. Used some with and some without and caught more crappies with the oil.


----------



## Hook N Book

Nope, never tried it...but did see a woman a while back who was the only person catching fish when no one else was. So, I guess it must be something to it. She had crushed a few clove's and mixed it with her bait and let it sit in the fridge a few days.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Some guys sware by garlic powder for small channels. I've used it in home made dough bait & it does real well, but I usually catch more carp than cats w/ it. If your looking for small channel, it'll probally work.


----------



## Predator225

I found a bottle of garlic fish scent on the shoer of a lake in southeastern kentucky about 8 years ago while i was cattin there. sprayed it on my cutbait and the little blue cats went nuts over it. caught some up to 8lbs. Might give it a try tonight, fishing has been slow anyway, so what do we have to lose?

JB


----------



## williambauman

I tried it this morning. I put garlic powder on nightcrawler and just nightcrawler in the water. The 41/2# channel I caught was on garlic worm. I also put garlic on some shrimp but not even a bite. So the jury is still out. To me size doesn't matter I just like to consistently catch fish. The big boys will come eventually I think.


----------



## Predator225

I just made a puree of garlic & olive oil (helps being a chef )insted of just adding veggie oil to my dip bait, ill add this, let ya know about results tomrrow morning; heading out to mosquito for channels right now.

JB


----------



## rac123

I've tried anise oil on chicken livers, it had a unique boquet??left in car trunk for 2 days!!had about 20 cats sitting on my car!!!looked like one of them scary Steven King movies!!!lol!


----------



## Predator225

RESULTS are in : Sonny's dip with garlic oil : 2 channels, Sonny's without : 1. Also caught 2 on cut shad. Biggest fish was about 6 lbs on shad, released 'em all, didnt feel like cleanin fish tonight. There ya have it. will experiment again on sunday.

JB


----------



## williambauman

Hitting the GMR tonite with worms and shrimp that have had garlic powder on them since yesterday. I will post results tomorrow.


----------



## williambauman

fished the GMR in cleves last night with the garlic worms and shrimp. :S My brother in law caught a 5# carp on wheatie ball. No luck with the cats though. We fished from 9:30-3:00am.


----------



## All Thumbs

had the kids on vacation in MO (lake of the ozarks) sometime back and they were on the boat dock fishing with nightcrawlers for about an hour or so and were pretty bummed about not catching anything. some were my kids, most were nieces and nephews, the oldest maybe 15 and the youngest about 8. i wandered on down to watch them and they were going to quit when i told them they were doing it all wrong. i sent one of them in to the woman for some garlic salt. the little one brought the big container of garlic salt and i had them hold out their worm on the hook while i sprinkled some on it. it wasn't even 5 minutes till two of them hooked into some blue gill. i told them to wait for about 10 minutes and if you didn't get a bite, come and dip some more garlic salt on it. i know each and everyone of those kids caught at least two or three in the next 2 hours with one catching a 5 lb carp and another getting a 4 lb catfish. 
they now tell their children that i am the uncle that taught them the secret to fishing. whether it was the garlic salt or not, i would have paid a million dollars for that salt if that was what it was causing those fish to bite and for creating those memories.

i know i have reading fishing books that say that you have to have confidence in your bait. maybe that was all it was, i created a confidence enforced by quick positive feedback with those first two fish. maybe not.

thanks to my grandpa for telling me the secret back when i was 10 or so.

all thumbs


----------



## spiff

The funny part about garlic is that it requires contact with air in order to put out its smell. Underwater, it has no smell... at least that we would be able to sniff. Read a research paper on the catfish family and baits...scientists aren't real sure about garlic either... I've used it on liver & in wheatie balls made with canned corn juice. I have caught more on garlic when doing a compare test...or caught nothing at all for a night....


----------

